# Bathroom layout



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Working on a bathroom layout, moving a few things around.

This is the proposed layout. 

I am thinking three recessed lights in the shower, on a dimmer. There will be a rain head in the center.

Sconces flanking the vanity. Maybe 2 more recessed down the center of the room. Does four recessed sound like to much, 2 down the main aisle, one above toilet, one above tub? Maybe a fan/light above the toilet instead. Close to both the shower and toilet, gives reading light.

Where would you put the bench in the shower?

Any other ideas? Comments?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

A good rule of thumb for a shower bench is to put it in away from the view of the bathroom door. Similar to a toilet consumers find it uncomfortable to be potentially exposed if a person opens the door on accident. The more private the better. In this case that would mean the far right.

It makes the consumer feel better and more comfortable when the naked body can feel like it has refuge.:laughing:

It's just a rule of thumb though, it still has to meet design criteria. Bit at least you can bring this up to the customer and make them aware......plus you'll sound smart.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd put the toilet close to the door instead of the tub.
With a half wall between toilet and tub.

I like toilets next to the door. So if someone tries to bust in I can kick it shut.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

How about here?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Willie....how do you propose we tile that squiggly seat? Mosaic? :laughing:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I like sounding smart :clap:

There's a window where the tub is. Tub is staying there. 

The squiggly bench looks comfy and natural. I might be able to sell it.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Geez! Draw ONE line freehand and ya never live it down. I'm honestly a fair artist. But like they say... "can't draw a straight line."


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Bathroom Layout - Shower Bench Placement*

Where is the drain going to be placed?

Are you installing a linear drain on the one end? A point drain?

I have an "Ideabook for Shower Benches" you might get some more ideas looking through these pictures.

JW


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Most likely center drain. 

Already bookmarked the houzz site. Thanks for that.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

It looks like you can see every shower wall from the doorway to the bathroom because of that half wall in shower. Is this a master? If so I personally wouldn't be worried about people "barging" in. If its in a common area of the house then thats a different story. Is the half wall going to have clear glass or glass with an obscure finish to it?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Master bath. Privacy isn't an issue. 

Unsure on glass, hoping for clear.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

theres alot of options for this one. being its master im assuming 2 shower heads (red dots) i would put the bench here


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Rain head from ceiling, atleast 1 fixed, and one handheld.

I agree with the bench.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Stay mindful of cutting the size of the bench down too much. 12 or 13 inches will hardly be enough for the average person to get their butt firmly situated upon. And if you are propping your foot up on something that close to the wall, you will invariably knock your forehead against the tile.

And if your bench is not constructed in a triangular fashion, you will likely have to build it with lower support legs (hard to clean) or a straight front down to the floor. And you only have to slap your feet into one of those a time or two to wish you had never designed it that way.

Also, rainheads are not what they are cracked up to be. I've installed many when they were all the rage, only to be asked to take them out when the HO's found out they hardly ever used them. Women, especially seldom turn them on.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

MattCoops said:


> I'd put the toilet close to the door instead of the tub.
> With a half wall between toilet and tub.
> 
> I like toilets next to the door. So if someone tries to bust in I can kick it shut.


Oh?? Do you often have people trying to bust in the bathroom when you're on the toilet!!!!!???!!!!!!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Oh?? Do you often have people trying to bust in the bathroom when you're on the toilet!!!!!???!!!!!!


:laughing: hey man, I just prefer a bigger bathroom. If I can hold the door with my foot it's time to expand.

Mike


----------

